# frozen eggs



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

Can I just get some eggs frozen , for later use ,while i wait for my partner to come back around to the idea of having a baby with me? what is this technically called and any idea on price? It could set my mind at rest for a bit if I could.

thankyou


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Only a few clinics do freezing of eggs and mainly for reasons likle before chemotherapy. Unsure whether a clinic would do it for other reasons. Bigger business in U.S.

Ruth


----------

